# APL Panama aground



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Containership APL (American President Lines) Panama has been aground nr Ensenada, Mexico since Christmas day. Attempts to move her have so far been unsuccessful.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

That's why I did not get my Christmas pressie from Auntie Betty as yet....


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Oops! (Ouch)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

LAND HO! (crash) Oops! I should have said that sooner!!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Your pressie could be in that wheelbarrow Jan! 
It's going to take a few years if that is all they have to lighten the ship.
I believe they are sending salvage experts from Scotland to try a refloat. Wonder why Gdynia has gone quiet all of a sudden?


----------



## dnobmal (Dec 22, 2005)

there are pics in the news section of www.boatnerd.com


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Guys 'n Gals,

See DMA's thread on APL Panama for more info (4 January);

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4119
(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Your pressie could be in that wheelbarrow Jan!
> It's going to take a few years if that is all they have to lighten the ship.
> I believe they are sending salvage experts from Scotland to try a refloat. Wonder why Gdynia has gone quiet all of a sudden?


Malcolm

Unfortunately Im offshore Ras Shukheir,Egyptian Red Sea Coast salvaging a ruptured Oil pipeline. This other one can wait untill later as it wont go very far especially if my Mate Coastie is keeping his eyes on it.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Am watchin' it, Gdynia, I'm watchin' it! It's not moved yet!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers Coastie theres money in oil and this pipelines gushing. Mind you Greenpeace wont show up here. Dont know how to spend all this salvage money.The other one will wait.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Gdynia.

Buy your own ship and go independant!!


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Gdynia.
> 
> Buy your own ship and go independant!!


Coastie
Brilliant idea you can be my agent. (Applause)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll drink to that!! (Pint)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> See DMA's thread on APL Panama for more info


Searched gallery and forum for APL Panama. Result....zilch.
Missed DMA's thread.... Don't read 'em all!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Searched gallery and forum for APL Panama. Result....zilch.
> Missed DMA's thread.... Don't read 'em all!


Malcolm,

Yes, I agree. It's easy to miss items due to the vast quantities being posted nowadays.

Click the link at the bottom of my previous message and it will take you to DMA's thread. (Thumb)


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

She's still fast aground.
See the latest news here - http://www.cargolaw.com/2006nightmare_apl_panama2.html


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*Salvage*



gdynia said:


> Cheers Coastie theres money in oil and this pipelines gushing. Mind you Greenpeace wont show up here. Dont know how to spend all this salvage money.The other one will wait.



Have you got connections with "Titan Marine salvage"? my older Brother did quite a few salvage jobs for them. all ships i think. (Thumb)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Latest on APL Panama below.

Reason for using Mexican port was because of cheaper cargo handling, slight drawback it takes a little longer..

http://www.cargolaw.com/2006nightmare_apl_panama2.html#current-day


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

I can't understand why they don't follow the method used to refloat the Sealand Express in Cape Town. Bring in a dredger and dig a trench to drop her in to, each time the had dredged some sand away the tugs managed to move her a fraction closer to deeper water. Surely this would be the best technique to use?


----------

